# Mx Pics



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Went and checked a few cameras and put a few more up. Got a nice food plot planted.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Mx*

More pics


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I love the photos sir, Thanks for posting them. I know before I open one of your post that I'm fixing to view some real wildlife photos. Baker


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice pics, is that a jagarundi?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

No jagarundi this time, the cat pics are lion.


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome pictures. Is that Mexico


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

huntrfish said:


> Awesome pictures. Is that Mexico


 Yes, west of Del Rio


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pics, great looking House.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Beer prices fairly reasonable, Coors light around 9 bucks a 12 pack, tecate around 10 bucks a 12 pk. Corn was $17 a bag, but really big bags. Milo about the same.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Awesome Pictures, Thanks for Sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Glen's still shooten them wormy rabbits.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That is some rough looking country. And you are a brave person.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Must not be any snakes down there cuz you dont wear any boots. LOL. Love the pictures.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Great pics..


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks Fun!! I assume those are Rio Grand Turkeys??


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Your bears are growing up...Cool Pics


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*a few more*

the deer are carmine mountain, little guys.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> Glen's still shooten them wormy rabbits.


 Had a blast with the pellet gun. Glen's a good shot with open sights. The old man that lives on the ranch next to us was glad to get some fresh rabbits. Been on the internet trying to figure out what pellet gun is the best, need to buy one before the next trip. Hard to decide, leaning towards the rws 350 magnum, in 22 cal.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

No way in heck I'd post pictures that included Todd, especially in Mexico! Great pics!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*air rifle*

Just arrived, new pellet gun for Mx. 25 cal, pellet about as big around as a pencil. up to 43.2 grains. Seems to shoot straight, at about 30 yards will go half way through a 2x4 and flatten out.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Those are great pics. Is that Coahuilla?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.

TH


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Those are great pics. Is that Coahuilla?


 Yes, Coahuilla (Sierras de burro Mts)


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

wampuscat said:


> Yes, Coahuilla (Sierras de burro Mts)


Years back I had been hunting and on a ranch in Coahuila. If I remember correctly we use to go through Muzquiz to the Seirra de Madres. Is your ranch close to Muzquiz or in that area? Just asking and curious.

Those pics reminded me of the great times I had on the ranch. I remember the deer in the mountains were huge bodies deer with a little smaller racks. I had a friend later telling me they were Coues deer. I don't know if they actually were, but I do know we drove drove through the other ranches on the way to our ranch and I had seen some monster deer.

I also remember talking to some of the Vaqueros on the ranch who would tell me stories of bears. I had told some of my buddies what the Vaquero said and they were saying there ain't no bears around here. The next hunt one of my buddies came back and said he saw something that look like bear poop. I am not trying to be funny, but he was being serious. I asked him if he even knew what bear poop look like? Of course this got funnier after dinner at the camp fire and few drinks.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Great pics! Makes me get the itch to head out into the woods .


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like I have found a good pellet gun for Mx. First 5 shots out of the box, with open sights, hit pretty close to the knot on this piece of 3/4 plywood. Nice group, eyes are kind of old for open sights, and blew right through the plywood. At 30 yrds.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Great pictures


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome pics! Lots of wildlife there.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome pictures! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*cubs*

Just back from Mex. lots of pictures of bears again. looks like they had a good hatch.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*rain*

wet year, looking good


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*big ******

just a big ****.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

man that is beautiful country!


----------



## El Tirador (Nov 1, 2014)

Country seems to be in great shape.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

That looks like some wild looking country, awesome pics


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Great pics! Looks like you might be needing to grease that pole. Mendoza air rifle sold in MX are pretty nice and shoot straight...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you guys have Gould's turkey or are those Rio's ... ?!?!?!


----------



## LoneStarRusticFurniture (Oct 7, 2014)

Love the pics, thanks!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*a few more*

looks like a new species of deer, long tailed? carmine mountain white tail.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*more*

more pics


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*few more*

more pics


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*few more*

few more


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great photos sir, thanks a lot for sharing!!! I look forward to your photos every fall. Baker


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*do they?*

yes they do.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Rain*

Looks like you guys got some good rains too. Greened up real nice. 
Thanks for posting, don't often see bears on game camera.
O, and yer feeders broke.
Noticed you got it up a bit higher now. I thought pigs were destructive.
BB


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

They let you shoot the black bears in Mex? Really cool pics. I just wish it wasn't so dangerous to be down there.


----------



## deanstrong (Aug 22, 2014)

Great Photos and some really beautiful country in that part of MX! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

BigBuck said:


> Looks like you guys got some good rains too. Greened up real nice.
> Thanks for posting, don't often see bears on game camera.
> O, and yer feeders broke.
> Noticed you got it up a bit higher now. I thought pigs were destructive.
> BB


Only had to replace one solar pannel, had a tooth hole in it and was full of water. The first year we set up six feeders on pulleys with winches in oak trees, came back and all of them were destroyed. Learn a little each trip.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice!! Thanks!!


----------

